
Cigarette Butts the Single Biggest Source of Ocean Trash - atlasunshrugged
http://uk.businessinsider.com/new-study-shows-cigarettes-are-single-largest-source-of-ocean-trash-2018-9
======
atlasunshrugged
Cigarette butts are one of those odd things that are still (somewhat) socially
acceptable to flick down a drain or into a road - at least that's what I've
seen living in Berlin and Estonia and travelling around. It's always been
quite odd to me, if you were eating a candy bar on the street you wouldn't
just drop the wrapper when you were done, but if it's a cigarette as long as
you extinguish it, you can drop it wherever you want

------
wmeredith
I smoked for many years (over a decade ago) and I was under the impression at
the time that the filters on my Camels were cotton wrapped in paper. Still
litter certainly, but nothing that wouldn’t biodegrade. Not that it matters
now, but maybe people are just ignorant? Either way, if I was still a smoker I
assume this would be one more reason vaping might be more appealing these
days. Less mess and smell.

